# AR Parts



## Cryozombie (Apr 7, 2005)

Anyone care to list resources for AR parts?  Im looking for an Upper Reciver, Bolt Carrier Assembly and Barrel, and Im tired of googling and sorting thru BS sites to find a handful of decent, Albeit expensive, sites...

Suggestions?


----------



## Tgace (Apr 7, 2005)

Just get a complete upper...IMO. You can tweak later. Although, if you have the $$ Id consider floating the barrel and getting a Vortex comp.

http://www.eaglefirearms.net/ar15_uppers.htm
http://www.fulton-armory.com/GEN_II.htm
http://www.rbprecision.com/rock_river_arms_ar15_rifles.htm

Unrelated, but....A neat trick Ive seen on race AR's (3 gun matches). Is a scope up top and an optical aiming device 2-3 o'clock on the FIRSH. Scope for long shots. Cant the weapon and use red dot for up close....of course that all depends on what tactical application you are looking at. If you dont see taking long shots with a scope, just go with a Dot....iron back ups always though.


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 8, 2005)

I'll post a few more this afternoon.


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 9, 2005)

jtdistributing.com is a decent source for parts and for complete upper kits.  They ship fast, but do check to make sure all the small parts (read firing pin) are present.
You can also go direct through Bushmaster, but they are, or recently were, horribly back ordered on bolts and carriers.
I'm running 3 uppers on two lowers with these two as my primary aftermarket sources; hope it helps.


----------

